#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  Team Fessiiaaaa : Eten,Jurken en Henna.

## Fessiiaaaa

*Welkom bij Fessiiaaaa
Eten:Bij ons kunt u terecht voor Vrijgezellenfeesten, Verlovingsfeesten, Babyfeesten, Verjaardagenkortom alle kleine feestjes waarbij u geen tijd hebt om voor het eten te zorgen.Wij maken onder andere : Bastilla(Vis en Kip), Schaap, Kip, Marokkaanse koekjes, kleine hapjes( oa mini pizza,bastilla enz) en toetjes.
Jurken:
Heb je nog geen jurk? Dan kan je ook bij ons terecht! Wij verhuren o.a. Marokkaanse jurken en gala jurken. 
Henna:
Ben je opzoek naar een professionele en betaalbare hennavrouw dan kunnen wij je helpen. Wij kunnen de volledige hennafeest verzorgen van eten, henna tot decoratie, daarnaast kun je ook hennabedankjes bij ons bestellen. 
Voor vragen en bestellingen kunt u ons bereiken via de mail: [email protected] Ook reageren wij via een privebericht op Facebook op al jullie vragen.
Like onze pagina op Facebook!www.facebook.com/fessiiaaaa*

----------

